# Old QSI Magnum



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Hi all, I have had this decoder for awhile but I just switched to dcc so I have some questions. I have a NCE PH-10R system. Does anyone know what function key is used to trigger the "USER RECORDER SOUND"? I have checkout the new QSI website but they don't seem to list any information for the Magnum model. I have the QSI programer and I believe I installed my "USER RECORDER SOUND" and loaded the sound file into my locomotive but now I have no idea how to trigger it. 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## honeybooboo (Jan 10, 2014)

Check out Gregs page, easy from there to get operating, I for one enjoy this feature.
http://www.elmassian.com/dcc/specific-manufacturers/qsi-equipment/qsi-programming-tips#custom_sound

Boo Boo


----------



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Boo, I always check Greg's site but I guess I missed this information. I'll try it out and see how successful I am. I'm always a little timid about changing CV's and features, afraid I'm going to screw things up.

Thanks 
Steve


----------

